# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2019



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2019 às 13:52)

Bem, e Dezembro a começa com temperaturas de 21° de ocidente a oriente. 

Para amanhã o IPMA colocou o G. Ocidental em aviso amarelo para precipitação. A frente irá atravessar todo o arquipélago, mas, como de costume neste tipo de padrão atmosférico, a frente irá perder intensidade à medida que avançará para Leste. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Boas ... 

Por aqui no dia de ontem tivemos alguns períodos de chuva moderada a forte mas períodos essencialmente curtos de precipitação. 

Hoje acordamos com alguns raios de sol e um clima quase irrespirável ... Quase que precisamos de guelras para respirar ... Muito pesado e húmido ... Parece que estamos em São Tomé ...


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, e Dezembro a começa com temperaturas de 21° de ocidente a oriente.
> 
> Para amanhã o IPMA colocou o G. Ocidental em aviso amarelo para precipitação. A frente irá atravessar todo o arquipélago, mas, como de costume neste tipo de padrão atmosférico, a frente irá perder intensidade à medida que avançará para Leste.
> 
> ...


E pelo que parece poderá se dissipar mesmo depois de cruzar o grupo Oriental.
Frentes atlânticas de W para E na Madeira (mais a sul) parece me complicado.
Pelo menos até às 380h segundo o GFS.


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

O núcleo depressionário que irá descer até latitudes da Madeira deverá trazer o 1º "cherinho" de Inverno deste ano. 

Acumulações previstas pelo Europeu para os próximos 3 dias. Nestas situações já se sabe que a orografia fará um bocadinho o seu trabalho. 






O vento deverá ser forte entre 4ª e 6ªf, estando já em vigor um aviso amarelo para toda a ilha durante este período.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Chuva a cair forte principalmente a Norte e Leste da Madeira. Lombo da Terça acumulou 12.6 mm na última hora. Não há avisos relativamente a precipitação.

Arco-íris em Machico. Aeroporto não deverá ficar operacional muito mais tempo com rajadas de 80 km/h previstas a partir de meio da tarde.







*Edit:* Avisos relativamente ao vento revistos para Laranja, com rajadas que podem chegar ao 130 km/h nas zonas montanhosas e 90 km/h nas restantes.


----------



## clone (4 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

E eu com voo marcado para esta noite


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

clone disse:


> E eu com voo marcado para esta noite



Lamento, mas as previsões são pouco animadoras no que diz respeito ao aeroporto. Poderá sempre haver alguma aberta mas...um METAR com rajadas de 43 kts não é animador. Boa sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

*TAP cancela voos de ligação à Madeira devidos a ventos fortes*


----------



## lserpa (4 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

O meu Conhado aterrou na madeira à pouco mais de uma hora, mas foi à segunda tentativa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clone (4 Dez 2019 às 21:09)




----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2019 às 21:30)

Rajada de 126 km/h no Chão do Areeiro e de 108 km/h no Aeroporto, na última hora.

Edit: vento médio de 79.9 km/h no Areeiro


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

Rajada de 150 km/h registada no Chão do Areeiro até às 06h00. Vento médio na última hora atingiu os 88.6 km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2019 às 09:00)

Vento médio de *89,3km/h* na estação do IPMA do Areeiro das 7h às 8h.






Este nem tentou...


----------



## Azathoth (5 Dez 2019 às 09:54)

Temperatura no Pico do Areeiro a baixar até aos *1ºC* a noite passada às 21h. Hoje às 9 ainda estava apenas 1,8ºC. E no Funchal (Lido) 15,8ºC.


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

Resumo das rajadas máximas no dia de ontem:


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2019 às 20:34)




----------



## Hawk (6 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

Resumo das rajadas máximas no dia 5 de Dezembro. Destaque para os tais 150.1 km/h no Areeiro.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 12:45)

Alguém me explique por favor (como se eu fosse muito burro e ignorante) porque é que o IPMA não prevê frio para o Grupo Oriental quando os modelos apontam o contrário?
Em que modelos se baseia o IPMA para elaborar as suas previsões?
É porque para qualquer leigo que não perceba nada disto, ainda fica com a ideia que só faz frio nas Flores e Corvo, acabando por "morrer" assim a ISO 0 sempre no Grupo Central. Mas não é só em relação à temperatura. Em relação aos alertas de mau tempo o IPMA faz questão sempre de "penalizar" o Grupo oriental (por vezes o central também)

Segundo o que constatei, Domingo será um dia frio e com algum granizo nas zonas mais altas de todo o arquipélago. 
Inclusivé  aos 1500 m a Iso -1°C atinge o Grupo Oriental.
Sinceramente não percebo. Ou melhor, faço um esforço para entender as previsões do IPMA quando se referem ao Grupo Oriental...

Alguém me consiga explicar como é que esses tipos fazem meteorologia? Ou serei eu o ignorante?



Previsão Domingo segundo o GFS para o Pico da Vara a 1105 metros de altitude (ilha de São Miguel)


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Dez 2019 às 13:23)

Açor disse:


> Alguém me explique por favor (como se eu fosse muito burro e ignorante) porque é que o IPMA não prevê frio para o Grupo Oriental quando os modelos apontam o contrário?
> Em que modelos se baseia o IPMA para elaborar as suas previsões?
> É porque para qualquer leigo que não perceba nada disto, ainda fica com a ideia que só faz frio nas Flores e Corvo, acabando por "morrer" assim a ISO 0 sempre no Grupo Central. Mas não é só em relação à temperatura. Em relação aos alertas de mau tempo o IPMA faz questão sempre de "penalizar" o Grupo oriental (por vezes o central também)
> 
> ...


Boa tarde, tem toda a razão meu caro, também sempre verifiquei isso, nunca disse nada para "não molestar" mas que é uma realidade o que acabaca de comprovar disso não existem dúvidas.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde, tem toda a razão meu caro, também sempre verifiquei isso, nunca disse nada para "não molestar" mas que é uma realidade o que acabaca de comprovar disso não existem dúvidas.



E pelo que percebo o mesmo mal também acontece pelo continente. A Região Sul /Centro é muitas vezes penalizada ao nível dos critérios de alertas de mau tempo em relação ao Norte.
Penso que apesar de tudo, quando elaboramos previsões temos que ser honestos. 
Vai daí que deve ser que quando comparado com a AEMET o IPMA está a anos luz...


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

Açor disse:


> Em que modelos se baseia o IPMA para elaborar as suas previsões?



IFS do ECMWF e AROME da MeteoFrance.



Açor disse:


> Alguém me explique por favor (como se eu fosse muito burro e ignorante) porque é que o IPMA não prevê frio para o Grupo Oriental quando os modelos apontam o contrário?



Compara...

Hoje:



> TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
> Santa Cruz das Flores: 14 / 19ºC
> Horta: 14 / 19ºC
> Angra do Heroísmo: 13 / 18ºC
> Ponta Delgada: 14 / 18ºC



Amanhã:



> TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
> Santa Cruz das Flores: 10 / 17ºC
> Horta: 12 / 18ºC
> Angra do Heroísmo: 12 / 17ºC
> Ponta Delgada: 13 / 18ºC


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2019 às 14:18)

Claro que haverá 'frio' para todos os grupos.






Mas a mudança será tendencialmente menos pronunciada nas ilhas mais orientais.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

Açor disse:


> E pelo que percebo o mesmo mal também acontece pelo continente. A Região Sul /Centro é muitas vezes penalizada ao nível dos critérios de alertas de mau tempo em relação ao Norte.
> Penso que apesar de tudo, quando elaboramos previsões temos que ser honestos e não nos basearmis
> Vai daí que deve ser que quando comparado com a AEMET o IPMA está a anos luz...





Orion disse:


> Claro que haverá 'frio' para todos os grupos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por essas previsões não vejo diferença .
Continuo a ver "frio". 
A questão é : Se haverá frio para todas as ilhas, não achas estranho não haver referência ao mesmo para o Grupo Oriental?
Desculpem os erros, estou no telemóvel


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2019 às 14:58)

Açor disse:


> Se haverá frio para todas as ilhas, não achas estranho não haver referência ao mesmo para o Grupo Oriental?



São opiniões mas acho que há coisas bem piores do que a omissão de uma 'descida da temperatura' na previsão. Até porque, como já mencionei, tem havido diferenças relevantes nas temperaturas.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 15:02)

Orion disse:


> São opiniões mas acho que há coisas bem piores do que a omissão de uma 'descida da temperatura' na previsão. Até porque, como já mencionei, tem havido diferenças relevantes nas temperaturas.


Não são apenas opiniões.
São factos!
Se a previsão feita para o Grupo Oriental fosse indicada para o Grupo Ocidental, tens dúvidas que havia referência à temperatura?
Eu não! E acho que não sou o único a tê-las.
Desculpem abordar este assunto, mas é que já irrita!!


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 15:57)

Orion disse:


> acho que há coisas bem piores do que a omissão de uma 'descida da temperatura' na previsão.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Se há coisas mais importantes que a omissão da temperatura então porque é que fazem referência à mesma?
Mais grave: fazem referência a uns grupos, excluindo outros. Afinal em que é que ficamos?

Felizmente já sabemos aqui na maior ilha e restante grupo Oriental o que a casa gasta quando as previsões referem exactamente o oposto.

Aliás, todos os invernos é sempre a mesma coisa. Só existe inverno no Grupo Ocidental e Central, porque no Oriental é sempre ameno todo o ano.
Treta!!
Se assim fosse o frio e o inverno nunca chegava à Madeira ou ao continente na estação certa, e quem duvida sempre pode estar convidado a vir cá presenciar o inverno no grupo Oriental. Garanto vos que irão ficar surpresos!
O que vale é que as temperaturas não enganam!
Desculpem o desabafo, mas já são décadas a levar com isto. Mas o mais grave é quando pintam o grupo Oriental de amarelo ou vermelho depois da tempestade passar. Não seria a primeira vez nem a última.
Espero ansiosamente as próximas previsões


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2019 às 19:48)

Açor disse:


> A questão é : Se haverá frio para todas as ilhas, não achas estranho não haver referência ao mesmo para o Grupo Oriental?



Os valores de temperatura previstas para o GOr, no caso PDL, são praticamente idênticas hoje e amanhã.

Para os outros grupos não há referência a 'frio', mas sim 'descida da temperatura'. Como já expliquei, não se aplica bem a 'nós'.

Vê lá as diferenças...











Está-se a meio de Dezembro e ainda não há boletins de Outubro e Novembro. Aí, IPMA muito mal. Já no que acabei de abordar... não deve haver grande polémica.


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 20:34)

Orion disse:


> Os valores de temperatura previstas para o GOr, no caso PDL, são praticamente idênticas hoje e amanhã.
> 
> Para os outros grupos não há referência a 'frio', mas sim 'descida da temperatura'. Como já expliquei, não se aplica bem a 'nós'.
> 
> ...




AROME?
A sério?  

Não fiquei convencido!
Mas agradeço o esforço 
Ou seja segundo o que tentaste explicar só vai haver descida de temperatura no Grupo Ocidental e Central, certo?
Fiquei profusamente esclarecido 
Este assunto tinha pano para mangas, e teria muito para ser debatido se excluíssemos por exemplo os locais onde as estações estão inseridas,  mas prefiro ficar por aqui.
As previsões do IPMA só são legítimas quando são da "determinada ilha" ou do "determinado grupo!"
Já confrontei alguns "especialistas" da mesma entidade pela falta de honestidade dos critérios com que eles se baseiam nas previsões de "frio" para os Açores, bem como outros avisos de mau tempo
Basta ver o último caso do Lorenzo a nível dos alertas, e nem falo do grupo oriental mas sim do grupo Central.
Prefiro me apoiar nos modelos que vou consultando, (que é o que o próprio IPMA faz quando elabora as suas previsões ) ou até na própria AEMET!
A diferença é que as saídas operacionais não mentem. Já o IPMA...


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Açor disse:


> AROME?
> A sério?
> 
> Não fiquei convencido!
> ...



Isto é uma conversa mais de seguimento meteo livre


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 09:09)

Isto é uma conversa que se enquadra neste seguimento, ou não falássemos de uma previsão falhada, e pelo que eu saiba, São Miguel é uma ilha que ainda faz parte do mesmo arquipélago, logo estou no tópico certo!
Pelos vistos, bastou eu falar para  fazerem referência à temperatura.
E agora? Já não será assim tão pronunciado? Ou já não se aplica "a nós"?
Eu sinceramente às vezes n entendo.
Estão sempre a criticar o IPMA, e agora até o AROME já é muito útil ao servir de argumento.
Enfim, alguns gostam mesmo é de controvérsia.
Isto é um exemplo que as referências e os alertas pecam sempre por excesso no Grupo Ocidental e Central e por defeito no Grupo Oriental.
Não é de agora, foi desde sempre.
Eu sou dos poucos que ainda dou a cara ao falar sobre estas "previsões".
Muitos aqui do fórum até concordam comigo, (não têm é coragem de dizê-lo publicamente,)
Em relação ao post, foi apenas para comprovar que a minha teoria estava certa. Alguns até sabiam disso, gostam é de ser do contra.

Quanto ao resto, com a previsão de granizo no Domingo, subamos  às serras mais altas do Grupo Oriental .
Quem sabe ainda cai o elemento branco no topo do Pico da Vara


----------



## Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 10:49)

A entrada fria avança até Sueste dos Açores, mas não o suficiente para chegar à Madeira (por pouco) 












No entanto, e sem querer ser pessimista, (pelo que se vê) parece que a queda de granizo estará um pouco limitada, uma vez que ela poderá entrar sêca na Região dos Açores .


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Será que irá nevar amanhã acima dos 1000 metros no Pico? O IPMA prevê que neve acima dos mil metros.


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Será que irá nevar amanhã acima dos 1000 metros no Pico? O IPMA prevê que neve acima dos mil metros.



Irá nevar certamente no Pico, mas tenho pouca fé que seja acima dos 1000m. 
O Freezing level estará nos 1300m e a água do mar ainda está a 19°! Isto conjugado, deve puxar a cota da neve para uns 1150/1200m. A não ser que o vento forte associado a alguma precipitação mais forte, traga algum aguaceiro a uma cota inferior. Vai depender em muito da temperatura do ponto de orvalho. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui a previsão do IPMA para amanhã:







@Açor, já sabes o que a casa gasta...  Vem aí frio para todas as ilhas...mais frio, menos frio, é frio. O frio fazer-se-á sentir de modo semelhante em todos os Grupos, com mínimas previstas a oscilar os 9/10°C. Só não vê isso quem não quer ver... Já sabes que custa muito ao IPMA afirmar que a temperatura baixa no Grupo Oriental e que faz frio por aqui, etc. etc. É a mesma história de sempre 


Cumps a todos,
André


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

Eu estou de momento no meu trabalho e uma criança acabou de dizer está frio ... 

Acho que não é preciso acrescentar mais nada ... 

Um bom fim de semana a todos ...


----------



## Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 23:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Deixo aqui a previsão do IPMA para amanhã:
> 
> ...



OH se sei André, e também sei que não sou o único a constatar isso.
Muita gente assobia para o lado, e depois adoram ser do contra, só por fetiche. 
Eu não sou leigo na matéria. Talvez se fosse, os argumentos acima  me convencessem... 
Houve até quem dissesse que este "frio" não se aplicaria a nós... 
Pra mim, é um gozo ver o contrário! 
E... Pelos vistos a minha queixa ontem ao pessoal do Ipma surtiu efeito. 
Vê lá tu que adiantaram se logo a fazer referência ao que estava omitido. 
Enfim, são já anos a levar com isto.... 
E pra finalizar, deixo aqui esta previsão para o Pico da Vara, que depois da montanha do Pico é a segunda maior atitude dos Açores. Provavelmente cairá alguma coisa no topo desta vez. 

Saudações açorianas, micaelenses e orientais


----------



## Afgdr (15 Dez 2019 às 00:47)

É notável já a descida da temperatura do ar por aqui, e deverá descer mais ainda.

O céu esteve bonito há pouco. Viu-se um halo lunar (resultante da reflexão e refração da luz em cristais de gelo suspensos na atmosfera), mas não tive oportunidade de captar o momento.

A ver se cai algum aguaceiro de granizo amanhã!


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Boas pessoal ... por aqui está frio  Fui hoje fazer uma caminhada de manhã para a zona das Veredas e terminamos a nossa jornada com um aguaceiro de granizo ... 

Foi a cereja no topo do bolo para terminar o passeio em beleza ... 

Bom fim de semana e aproveito já para desejar umas boas festas a todos os membros do MeteoPT ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado. Já caíram alguns aguaceiros pela manhã e já se fizeram sentir algumas rajadas fortes pontuais.

Está em vigor um aviso laranja referente a ondulação forte para todo o arquipélago, passando depois a amarelo. No Grupo Oriental, também vigora um aviso amarelo relativo a rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2019 às 13:50)

Tal como ontem já tinha avançado, o IPMA colocou a cota da neve para os 1200m. O Frezzing level varia na região entre os 1250m na Terceira e os 1300m no Pico Da Vara. No Pico, na Terceira e em São Miguel, nos pontos mais altos, será eventualmente possível verificar água neve, sleet, ou episódios curtos de aguaceiros de neve. O vento no topo das ilhas poderá comprometer a segurança dos mais aventureiros, uma vez que as nossas estradas do mato são repletas de árvores de grandes dimensões. 
Bom acompanhamento malta  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2019 às 20:14)




----------



## Tonton (16 Dez 2019 às 00:09)

Pelas últimas imagens do sat24, grande festa  em aproximação à Madeira...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 09:02)

Temperatura negativa e bons acumulados no Pico do Areeiro.
Na última hora, *16mm *com *-0,9ºC*


----------



## Azathoth (16 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

E a estação da Bica da Cana deve ter voado com o vento. Não há dados no site do IPMA desde das 4 da manhã.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Dez 2019 às 09:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Temperatura negativa e bons acumulados no Pico do Areeiro.
> Na última hora, *16mm *com *-0,9ºC*



Pois mas  há alguma neve/gelo? É que vendo do Funchal parece que não há nada. E na webcam só se vê nevoeiro à frente....


----------



## Hawk (16 Dez 2019 às 09:59)

Azathoth disse:


> Pois mas  há alguma neve/gelo? É que vendo do Funchal parece que não há nada. E na webcam só se vê nevoeiro à frente....



A webcam parece-me tapada por gelo/neve. Não parece nevoeiro...


----------



## Azathoth (16 Dez 2019 às 10:44)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/manto-branco-cobre-montanhas-da-madeira-IB5571039


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2019 às 10:51)

Azathoth disse:


> https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/manto-branco-cobre-montanhas-da-madeira-IB5571039


Pois, a minha publicação deveu-se ao facto de os valores serem bastante propícios à queda de neve. Pelos vistos, confirma-se!


----------



## clone (16 Dez 2019 às 10:53)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/ch...iro-atinge-niveis-de-aviso-vermelho-YB5571155


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:36)

*Mau tempo. Ventos fortes fazem divergir quatro aviões na Madeira*
MadreMedia / Lusa
16 dez 2019 13:15

Quatro aviões divergiram hoje para outros aeroportos devido ao vento no Aeroporto da Madeira, onde já foi registada uma rajada de 84 quilómetros/hora.

Três aviões da easyJet provenientes de Basel (Suíça), de Bristol e Gatwick (Inglaterra) divergiram para a ilha de Tenerife e para o Porto, enquanto uma aeronave da TAP vinda de Lisboa regressou à origem, adiantou fonte aeroportuária.

O arquipélago da Madeira está hoje, até ao final do dia, sob avisos meteorológicos amarelo e laranja para vento e agitação marítima.

Segundo uma ronda de contactos feita pela Lusa, a maioria das corporações de bombeiros da região não foi hoje chamada para casos de urgência devido ao mau tempo, tendo apenas os Bombeiros Voluntários Madeirenses sido solicitados para um corte de árvore na Rua Nova da Quinta Deão, no Funchal.

Um andaime na zona de São Martinho, também na maior cidade da Madeira, caiu devido ao vento, mas o incidente não provocou danos pessoais.

O ‘site’ da Internet do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil não registava, até às 11:47, qualquer ocorrência.

De acordo com o diretor do Observatório do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, Víctor Prior, a rajada mais forte registada até a essa hora foi de 135 quilómetros/hora, no Pico do Areeiro, seguida de outra de 118 quilómetros/hora na Ponta de São Lourenço 118 e de uma de 104 quilómetros/hora na Ponta do Pargo.

Desde domingo, as mais intensas precipitações foram registadas no Pico do Areeiro (90,2 milímetros por metro quadrado), em Santana 37,3 (milímetros/metro quadrado) e Porto Santo (31,5 milímetros/metro quadrado).

"Acima dos 1.500 metros a chuva tem caído sob a forma de neve e a temperatura mais baixa verificada foi de -2,1 graus, no Pico do Areeiro", revelou.

O Instituto de Florestas e Conservação da Natureza desaconselha a realização de caminhadas nas serras.

A Direção Regional de Estradas informou, em comunicado, que estão encerradas as estradas regionais 105 ,entre a Encumeada e o Paúl da Serra (Lombo do Mouro); 202, entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro, e 218, entre o Pico das Pedras e Achada do Teixeira.

A ligação marítima entre as ilhas da Madeira e de Porto Santo pelo navio “Lobo Marinho” programada para hoje foi cancelada devido às más condições meteorológicas no arquipélago, anunciou o armador.

A Porto Santo Line (PSL), na sua página da Internet, anuncia que as viagens de segunda-feira, com partida prevista do Funchal às 08:00 e regresso do Porto Santo às 18:00, foram "canceladas devido às más condições meteorológicas que põem em causa a segurança do navio e dos passageiros".

A PSL acrescenta que as passagens marcadas para segunda-feira "serão, automaticamente, alteradas para as viagens de terça-feira".

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil da Madeira também emitiu um documento com uma série de recomendações à população face às previsões de condições de vento forte e agitação marítima, com ondas até 12 metros na costa norte.

A Proteção Civil refere que "os aguaceiros poderão ser pontualmente fortes em especial nas regiões montanhosas" e que o vento pode atingir os 120 quilómetros/hora e os 90 quilómetros/hora nas regiões costeiras.

As ondas poderão chegar a sete metros durante o dia de hoje (com máximos de 10 a 12 metros) na costa norte e a cinco metros nas zona oeste e sudoeste da Madeira.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ortes-fazem-divergir-quatro-avioes-na-madeira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

Fotografia partilhada ontem no facebook por Lucio Toste Melo, da ilha do Pico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

Ora viva maltinha ...

Por aqui temos tido tempo muito nublado e frio o que se adequa a esta época do ano ...

Hoje com o cair da noite veio a chuva e o vento ...

 Possivelmente já efeitos da depressão Elsa ...

Uma noite daquelas para estar em casa bem aconchegado a ver um bom filme ...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2019 às 22:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia partilhada ontem no facebook por Lucio Toste Melo, da ilha do Pico.


Esta fotografia não é de ontem. Foi tirada há pelo menos 2 anos...


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:30)

Entretanto aqui por Angra durante toda a noite de acordo com vários habitantes aqui da ilha houve mesmo muito vento apesar de não ter ouvido nada por estar a dormir ... 

Hoje e durante todo o dia temos tido rajadas de vento muito consideráveis, alguns aguaceiros ainda não muito expressivos e um trovão bem grande a anunciar o dia logo de manhãzinha ... 

Tempo tempestuoso e invernal por aqui ...


----------



## Azathoth (18 Dez 2019 às 17:25)

Depois das 14h tem chovido bem no Funchal.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 19:01)




----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

Com azar, só haverão dias sem vento para o ano.


----------



## Hazores (18 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

O inverno antecipou-se e chegou aos Açores uns dias mais cedo...
Ao menos não foi como o verão... Chegou a tempo e horas...
Vento, muito vento, aguaceiros (alguns deles até caiu uns "baguinhos" de  granizo e algum frio...


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

Vento, vento, vento 

A estação do aeroporto de PDL está a registar ventos com força de tempestade tropical (>63 qph) desde as 06h UTC.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 13:53)

>7 horas com o vento >70qph


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:10)

Ora viva ... Por aqui continua o mau tempo com aguaceiros não muito pronunciados mas com vento com rajadas por vezes muito fortes ... 

Foi como o @Hazores referiu ... 

O inverno chegou mais cedo e chegou em força ... 

Não se vê o sol no céu já há uns dias ...


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ora viva ... Por aqui continua o mau tempo com aguaceiros não muito pronunciados mas com vento com rajadas por vezes muito fortes ...
> 
> Foi como o @Hazores referiu ...
> 
> ...



O Inverno chegou foi atrasado...
O Inverno meteorológico já tinha começado no dia 1 de Dezembro!


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:43)

Tonton disse:


> O Inverno chegou foi atrasado...
> O Inverno meteorológico já tinha começado no dia 1 de Dezembro!



Quando me referi a Inverno antecipado estava a falar com base no inicio do solstício de Inverno e não no inverno meteorológico que confesso desconhecia que existia e que tinha o seu começo no inicio do mês de Dezembro. 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

Depressão Elsa provoca 37 ocorrências nos Açores 

A passagem da depressão “Elsa” pelo arquipélago dos Açores, nos dias 18 e 19 de dezembro, provocou, 37 ocorrências nos grupos Oriental e Central, segundo notas informativas emitidas pelo Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores (SRPCBA).

Das 37 ocorrências, sete ocorreram ao longo do dia 18 de dezembro e 30 no dia 19 de dezembro, e estiveram sobretudo relacionadas com quedas de árvores, de estruturas e de cabos, e inundações. As ilhas afetadas foram São Miguel, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Povoação, Nordeste, Vila Franca do Campo e Nordeste, Terceira, nos concelhos de Angra do Heroísmo e Praia da Vitória, Faial, Pico, no concelho de São Roque do Pico, e São Jorge, nos concelhos de Velas e Calheta. Não há registo de vítimas nem estragos materiais de grande dimensão.

A depressão Elsa levou ao cancelamento de voos, inter-ilhas e internacionais, em ambos os dias, afetando mais de 1400 passageiros.


Fontes

SRPCBA 
Açoriano Oriental 
Lusa 
TVI24


----------



## Hawk (20 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

*Noites tropicais de regresso com o Inverno ‘à porta’*
*Temperaturas mínima hoje registada no Porto Moniz não desceu dos 21,1 ºC*







Depois do notório/acentuado arrefecimento da temperatura do ar que marcou o início desta semana, nos últimos dias confirmou-se a subida generalizada das temperaturas, ao ponto da Região voltar a registar, em vésperas da chegada oficial do Inverno, temperaturas tropicais. Foi o que aconteceu na última noite, em particular no Porto Moniz, que registou de temperatura mínima uns invejáveis 21,1 ºC (8:50).

Foi a única das 20 localidades da Madeira e Porto Santo dotada de estação meteorológica a não baixar dos 20 ºC. Muito perto deste valor foram as temperaturas mínimas registadas no Funchal (19,6 ºC/Observatório e 19,9 ºC/Lido), Ponta do Sol/Lugar de Baixo (19,9 ºC) e Porto Santo (19,3 ºC).

https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/noites-tropicais-de-regresso-com-o-inverno-a-porta-CI5587523#


----------



## Hawk (22 Dez 2019 às 12:49)

Lido (Funchal) chegou aos 26.4°C esta manhã.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite!

Hoje, foram registados alguns acumulados horários significativos nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental.


- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: *21 mm* às 08h00 UTC e *12,6 mm* às 13h00 UTC







- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: *20,5 mm* às 11h00 UTC









Vigora um aviso amarelo referente a precipitação por vezes forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## lserpa (23 Dez 2019 às 01:13)

Aspecto da frente ao chegar ao Faial
Ainda deu para chuva forte, acompanhada de alguma trovoada.
Que belo cenário 




A foto é minha.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

O aviso laranja foi emitido para o GC, mas que ninguém fique surpreendido se o evento for 'fraquinho' para lá ou 'inesperadamente forte' para o GOr (especialmente para SM).






Como é habitual, um radar dava muito jeito.

Até ao final do ano podem ocorrer acumulados muito significativos. Um evento de cada vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

*Açores. Cinco ilhas sob aviso laranja devido a precipitação na véspera de Natal*
MadreMedia / Lusa
23 dez 2019 21:59

O Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (IPMA) elevou para laranja (segundo mais grave) o aviso relativo à possibilidade de precipitação forte nas ilhas do grupo central dos Açores, na terça-feira.

“Uma depressão com um sistema frontal associado, com atividade moderada a forte, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nos grupos central e oriental nas próximas horas”, adiantou, hoje, o IPMA, em comunicado de imprensa.

Prevê-se para as ilhas do grupo central (Terceira, São Jorge, Graciosa, Pico e Faial) "precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada por trovoadas", a partir da meia-noite (hora local, mais uma em Lisboa), ”com um período de maior intensidade durante a manhã e o início da tarde”.

O IPMA já tinha emitido um aviso amarelo (terceiro mais grave) para os grupos central e oriental (São Miguel e Santa Maria).

As ilhas do grupo central estarão sob aviso amarelo, em relação à precipitação, a partir da meia-noite e até às 6:00 de terça-feira, hora em que o aviso passa a laranja, passando novamente a amarelo entre as 15:00 e as 18:00.

Já as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria estão sob aviso amarelo, devido à possibilidade de "precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada por trovoadas", entre a meia-noite e as 21:00 de terça-feira.

O IPMA colocou também as ilhas do grupo oriental sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de vento forte, entre as 06:00 e as 21:00 de terça-feira.

“O vento soprará de sul rodando para noroeste com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 km/hora”, adiantou, em comunicado de imprensa.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...nja-devido-a-precipitacao-na-vespera-de-natal


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 00:19)

Boa noite!

Esta madrugada, pelas 4h da manhã, caiu um aguaceiro muito forte aqui pela Lagoa, ininterrupto, que durou cerca de 10-15 minutos. O aguaceiro foi tão intenso que até acordei. Foi um autêntico dilúvio! Parecia uma ribeira a correr na rua.

Os avisos meteorológicos vigentes são os seguintes:
- Aviso laranja e amarelo referente a precipitação pontualmente forte para o Grupo Central
- Aviso amarelo referente a precipitação pontualmente forte e a rajadas de vento fortes para o Grupo Oriental


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 00:23)

Deixo aqui umas fotografias captadas pelas webcams do SpotAzores que mostram nuvens lenticulares que se formaram ontem, dia 22/12, pelos céus de São Miguel.

*16h55 AZOT*


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Boa Noite a todos. 

Por aqui tudo bastante calmo à semelhança dos últimos dias … 

Depois dos ventos da Elsa e do tempo tempestuoso da última semana tudo calmo por aqui pelo menos até agora … 

Aguardemos os próximos capítulos …


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 05:13)

Caiu há pouco, pelas 03h50 AZOT, um aguaceiro torrencial! 

Foi, sem dúvida, mais intenso do que o de ontem. Impressionante a força e a quantidade de chuva!  Já não via um aguaceiro destes há muito tempo.

Sigo com períodos de chuva e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes desde a meia-noite +/-. Neste preciso momento, está mais calmo.


Decidi gravar o momento do aguaceiro para a posterioridade. Tentei não molhar o telemóvel, mas foi inevitável


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 09:09)

Confirmo o que o colega acima disse.
Pela zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel o céu quase que desabou por volta dessa mesma hora.
As ruas eram autênticas ribeiras, tal era a força da chuva. Não sei até que ponto o alerta amarelo foi justo , porque no espaço de menos de 10 minutos as ruas já eram "rios".
Pelo menos aqui pela zona da Feteira do Sul.


----------



## BrunoStorm (24 Dez 2019 às 09:14)

Aqui nos Arrifes, os bombeiros nem conseguiam subir a rua, carros arrastados, casas inundadas, rua toda destruída.
Pelas 5h da manhã foram uns 20 minutos de diluvio!


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

Orion disse:


> Como é habitual, um radar dava muito jeito.



Trabalha-se com o que se tem.

Se ocorreu convecção, ela foi tendencialmente localizada e com pouca expressão em altitude. Precipitação intensa, sim, mas aparenta ter sido estratiforme. Atmosfera muito saturada com uns fatores locais difíceis de ser previstos a ajudar.







Às vezes pequenos 'erros' fazem muita diferença.


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 11:47)

BrunoStorm disse:


> Aqui nos Arrifes, os bombeiros nem conseguiam subir a rua, carros arrastados, casas inundadas, rua toda destruída.
> Pelas 5h da manhã foram uns 20 minutos de diluvio!



Qual zona? Outeiro? Afonsos? Amaro Dias?
Normalmente costuma haver sempre cheias no cimo do Outeiro das águas que vêm das Arribanas.
Fizeram um reservatório para escoamento de águas mas foi o mesmo que nada porque não dá vencimento, uma vez que as grotas do Saramagal (caminho rural que vai dar às Feteiras) correm todas para aí.
Zona muito complicada...


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 11:49)

Pelos vistos os alertas amarelo e laranja foram trocados para os diferentes grupos.
É o costume... Já nem vale a pena comentar porque quem é local sabe bem o que a casa gasta com isso..


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 11:58)

Hoje pelas 5 da manhã nos Arrifes, na  ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

André, lembras te da nossa última conversa ontem? 
Se eu tivesse jogado na lotaria já estava rico.
Eu disse te que a maior parte ia cair na zona oeste de São Miguel e não tenho mestrado em alertas.
Fail total no Grupo central!
Este é mais um exemplo que os alertas no Grupo Oriental são sempre penalizados por defeito e despenalizados por excesso no grupo Central
... o que vale é que os factos não mentem!
Vá, agora podem me atirar pedras!


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia!

Neste momento, não chove e o vento sopra com rajadas por vezes fortes.



Açor disse:


> Hoje pelas 5 da manhã nos Arrifes, na  ilha de São Miguel



Impressionante!  Realmente, com a duração e quantidade de chuva que caiu, seriam de esperar esses estragos. 




Açor disse:


> André, lembras te da nossa última conversa ontem?
> Se eu tivesse jogado na lotaria já estava rico.
> Eu disse te que a maior parte ia cair na zona oeste de São Miguel e não tenho mestrado em alertas.
> Fail total no Grupo central!
> ...



Pois é... a mesma história de sempre!  É tão recorrente que acaba por se tornar "normal". Enfim!
Espero que a situação volte à normalidade o mais rápido possível lá pelos Arrifes.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

Ninguém é perito em previsão baseando-se quase exclusivamente no GFS (e falsamente afirmando que consulta os 'modelos'). Previsões falhadas na precipitação todos os modelos têm. E em certos tipos de eventos a incerteza (e consequentemente o erro) é maior.

Vou abordar novamente o evento dos Arrifes.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

Ficam aqui os acumulados horários significativos registados em São Miguel até ao momento nas EMAs da rede do IPMA.

Estação do Aeroporto João Paulo II, Ponta Delgada: *14,8 mm* às 07h UTC e *11,4 mm* às 06h UTC








Entretanto, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada deixou uma informação através do Facebook da Câmara Municipal de PDL.


----------



## Helinho (24 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo aqui na zona da Maia, Ribeira Grande. Durante uns 15 minutos foi algo mesmo forte e de cheia. Fui dar uma volta pela freguesia e verifiquei que as ribeiras estão a correr com um caudal significativo.

Ps. Volta a cair novamente um forte aguaceiro. Hmm, se isto continua assim....


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

Ontem abordei a incerteza da localização dos acumulados aqui.

O IFS do ECMWF é o melhor modelo global (é um facto incontestável) e como tal o IPMA - realisticamente - não tem nenhum motivo para mudar. Mas isso não significa que o IFS estará sempre certo.

Ao contrário de outros modelos globais, o IFS metia sempre a precipitação mais para oeste (afetando mais as ilhas orientais do GC). O modelo lá 'corrigiu' na última saída mas não em tempo útil.






Vou elaborar mais.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 13:14)

Orion disse:


> Às vezes pequenos 'erros' fazem muita diferença.



Em regra geral, deve-se ignorar os grandes acumulados que o AROME mostra (os valores). Quando isso ocorre, só se deve inferir que pode ocorrer precipitação com alguma intensidade.

Isto é relevante para se interpretar o GFS (o tal modelo em que demasiada gente baseia a sua superioridade de conhecimento). Acumulados em 6 horas são certamente úteis mas na verdade nem sempre dão uma perspetiva realista do tipo de precipitação.






Alguém está a ver (perto das ilhas) o tipo de acumulados dignos de aviso laranja? Isso quer dizer que o GFS é tão inútil como o AROME?






Ainda não acabei.


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

Orion disse:


> Ninguém é perito em previsão baseando-se quase exclusivamente no GFS (e falsamente afirmando que consulta os 'modelos'). Previsões falhadas na precipitação todos os modelos têm. E em certos tipos de eventos a incerteza (e consequentemente o erro) é maior.
> 
> Vou abordar novamente o evento dos Arrifes.



Blá, blá, blá ...

Já agora, porque é que és sempre do contra? É hábito teu ou apenas vontade de ser controverso?

Se ninguém é perito em previsões então seria igualmente desejável que se começasse por ter em consideração este mesmo pormenor na emissão de alertas!
Aliás, tu mesmo ontem foste o próprio a dizer para ninguém se espantar que se o evento fosse "fraquinho" pelo Central ou mais forte pelo Oriental, (especialmente em São Miguel)

O mais cómico é que depois da precipitação excepcional na ilha de São Miguel, mantiveram o laranja no central e o amarelo no oriental .
Perante a incerteza do evento deve prevenir se do que remediar!


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

Orion disse:


> Em regra geral, deve-se ignorar os grandes acumulados que o AROME mostra (os valores). Quando isso ocorre, só se deve inferir que pode ocorrer precipitação com alguma intensidade.
> 
> Isto é relevante para se interpretar o GFS (o tal modelo em que demasiada gente baseia a sua superioridade de conhecimento). Acumulados em 6 horas são certamente úteis mas na verdade nem sempre dão uma perspetiva realista do tipo de precipitação.
> 
> ...



As tuas teorias sobre o "caso dos Arrifes".. és um rapaz sempre cheio de teorias e explicações, realmente!

És sempre invasivo nas tuas opiniões.  Já enjoa! 
Acredito que seja por isso que muita gente desista de comentar ou publicar aqui no fórum....


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 13:25)

Em que se baseia a Tua "superioridade" de conhecimento?

Eu, (e acredito que mais alguém) já perdi a vontade de publicar ou comentar aqui.

Afinal de contas, só tu é que sabes tudo! 

Bom Natal!


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

São Miguel precisava de mais estações meteorológicas (oficiais).

Entre as 00h (quando começou a ser registada precipitação na estação do aeroporto) e as 05h UTC, tudo dentro do previsto. Chuva intensa até às 07h UTC.

Que faz o IPMA quando o modelo indica que não vai ocorrer (mais) nada de especial e não se vê nada no satélite (abordei isso atrás)? Até que horas ficaria implementado o aviso laranja? Já ocorreram outros acumulados semelhantes?

Bem provável que não se concretizem as condições equivalente a aviso laranja no GC. Mas do mal, o menos e retirar abruptamente um aviso não é boa política.

A atmosfera no GOr está (muito) instável mas há muitas intrusões de ar seco. Os aguaceiros podem ser localmente intensos.

Não sou grande amigo do IPMA, mas há que ser minimamente justo nas avaliações. 

Fim. Bom Natal


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2019 às 13:40)

E se chover forte em Vila Franca do Campo ao invés de PDL?

Isso quer dizer que ambos os modelos não prestam?


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 14:55)

Orion disse:


> A atmosfera no GOr está (muito) instável mas há muitas intrusões de ar seco. Os aguaceiros podem ser localmente intensos.
> 
> Não sou grande amigo do IPMA, mas há que ser minimamente justo nas avaliações.



Justo em quê? Onde foi que choveu mais? Foi na estação de Angra ou na estação de Ponta Delgada?
Tu deliras com intrusões de ar seco a toda a hora!!
Páh, por favor MUDA O DISCO!!
As tuas intrusões de ar seco não foram o suficiente para tornar menos gravosa a situação no grupo Oriental.

Sabes tanto que no fim só dizes asneiras! Mas isso apenas porque és a pessoa mais controversa deste fórum! Há que dar um desconto somente!
É certo que ninguém é perito em previsão baseando-se quase exclusivamente no GFS, mas pelos vistos foi o GFS que venceu!
Aceita que dói menos!

Quanto ao resto, se já pouco comentava aqui (porque és um tipo bastante insuportável) depois desta só venho aqui dar o relato da minha zona.... e, e...

Igualmente bom Natal, e que não  caia um raio no Bairro da Nordela!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2019 às 14:58)

Sugeria que TODOS parassem com as picardias antes que tenha de andar a distribuir bans temporários na altura do Natal. Obrigado.

Se querem discutir façam-no em MP.


----------



## Helinho (24 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

Volta a chover torrencialmente novamente aqui na zona da Maia. Os aguaceiros são pontuais e fortes, mas às vezes o tempo acalma e volta a ventania. E ainda bem que é assim porque se chove continuadamente com esta intensidade, as coisas complicam-se! Era bom ter umas "tréguas" .


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Tromba de Água nos Arrifes esta madrugada

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1627728370670691/?ref=bookmarks


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1627728370670691/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 17:43)

Enxurradas Arrifes


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

Bem ... estou a ver que a coisa esteve preta em algumas zonas de São Miguel ... 

Esperemos que não passem de sustos e que nada de mais grave aconteça por ai. 

Por aqui tivemos um dia nublado e com aguaceiros fracos mas nada de anormal para a época do ano.

Aproveito mais uma vez para desejar umas boas festas para todos os utilizadores do fórum e que todos participem com o seu contributo inestimável.

Isto só vale a pena com a participação e o respeito de todos e falo por mim é um privilégio muito grande poder usufruir da companhia destes meteoloucos há já alguns aninhos e de ter aprendido tanto com muitos de vós  

Um abraço e tudo de bom para todos os users dos Açores, Madeira e Continente.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Boa tarde!

A tarde tem sido marcada por períodos de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes e rajadas fortes.

Neste momento, chove de forma fraca e o vento sopra forte, por vezes com rajadas fortes.

Quero aproveitar para desejar a todos um Feliz Natal! 

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Açor (24 Dez 2019 às 20:41)

Quero deixar o registo da continuação de períodos de chuva por vezes fortes por aqui e vento do quadrante norte com rajadas mais fortes. 
Uma consoada mesmo à antiga! 

De resto votos de um santo e feliz natal para os amigos do fórum 

Saudações micaelenses e açorianas 
Alexandre


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

Notícia sobre o mau tempo em São Miguel

Mau tempo provoca inundações e danos na ilha de S. Miguel


A depressão associada a uma superfície frontal que afetou os Açores no passado dia 24 de dezembro provocou inundações, danos em viaturas e estradas na freguesia dos Arrifes, na ilha de São Miguel.

Segundo o presidente da Junta de Freguesia, Eusébio Massa, duas habitações e uma loja foram atingidas pelas fortes chuvas e cinco viaturas foram arrastadas pela força das águas. A forte chuva fez ainda com que várias ruas fossem encerradas devido ao piso de alcatrão ter cedido à pressão da água.

Apesar dos danos materiais, não se registaram feridos na sequência do mau tempo.


Fontes

Jornal de Notícias
TVI24
Notícias ao Minuto







Entretanto por aqui neste dia 26 temos tido um dia nublado mas sem chuva. 

O que mais se destaca por aqui é o factor vento onde temos tido rajadas por vezes moderadas/fortes.


----------



## Toby (26 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Boa noite,

Estou a começar o meu mapa das ilhas, preciso da sua ajuda, conhece as suas estações?
https://app.weathercloud.net/d1685910355#current
https://app.weathercloud.net/d0755255945#current
https://app.weathercloud.net/d0127726895#current
https://app.weathercloud.net/d9511691779#current

Estou a receber mais informações de outras estações.
Obrigado.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Tempo leste na Madeira. A temperatura chegou aos 26,3 ºC no Funchal. Às 20h ainda estavam 23ºC.
A humidade baixou até aos 13% na Quinta Grande às 14h.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

Tempo leste na Madeira. A temperatura chegou aos 26,3 ºC no Funchal. Às 20h ainda estavam 23ºC. A humidadade baixou até aos 13% às 14h na Quinta Grande.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2019 às 05:35)

Boas pessoal ... por aqui temos tido uma noite com muito vento e chuva a acompanhar ... Tempo tempestuoso por aqui com rajadas por vezes muito fortes ... A chuva tem sido moderada mas com pingos bem grossos também ... 

Noite de inverno às antigas ...


----------



## Açor (27 Dez 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Por São Miguel temos períodos de chuva moderada a forte. Vento sopra com rajadas fortes.

Vejo que há previsão para vento forte para este mesmo grupo.
A mesma previsão diz 90 km/h e está verde 

E é assim.. .
E depois não querem que se fale porque ficam muito chateados e  eu é que passo pelo " mau da fita", talvez por ser dos poucos aqui dos Açores a dar a cara em falar disto.
É o que eu digo, os alertas do IPMA só valem quando se referem a alguns, quando na verdade  é no grupo Oriental que vive a maior parte da população açoriana. 

Se nos tirassem o IPMA das nossas vidas acredito que o mundo se tornasse um local mais justo para todos.


----------



## Oliveiraj (27 Dez 2019 às 11:37)

https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...Dv42imD6nSr274lfckI5VO28DodJH_iDaMSWhyg3FjdkQ



> O mau tempo nos Açores originou, desde a noite de quinta-feira e até à manhã desta sexta-feira, "17 ocorrências na sua maioria na ilha do Faial", situações que "não provocaram vítimas", disse fonte da Proteção Civil.
> 
> A mesma fonte explicou à agência Lusa que a maioria das ocorrências registaram-se "na ilha do Faial", nomeadamente "três obstruções de via, o arrastamento de um veículo e um atrelado, inundações em seis habitações, três transbordos de cursos de água de ribeiras, a queda de uma árvore e a queda de uma estrutura".
> 
> ...


----------



## Açor (27 Dez 2019 às 13:40)

Oliveiraj disse:


> https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...Dv42imD6nSr274lfckI5VO28DodJH_iDaMSWhyg3FjdkQ



Desculpem eu ser crítico mais uma vez, mas só quero fazer recordar aos mais distraídos que na véspera de Natal passada até carros foram arrastados pelas águas numa freguesia em São Miguel, e no entanto o alerta não passou do amarelo, portanto esta notícia deduzo que não passe de puro sensacionalismo bacoco, daquele tipo a que a nossa Comunicação Social há muito nos tem habituado.
O horror, o drama, a tragédia....!

Hoje todos querem ser notícia. Pela pior maneira, tal é o desespero da fama...!

Enfim, adiante.... 

Sigo com vento do quadrante SW com rajadas mais fortes e períodos de chuva moderada.
Ao que tudo indica a chuva poderá agravar nas próximas horas pelo Grupo Oriental dos Açores.


----------



## Açor (27 Dez 2019 às 15:14)

Mais uma pérola!
E no entanto não há aviso algum no Grupo Oriental. para agitação marítima...
Disto ninguém fala (porque é ali no "Japão"), porque se fosse em outras já era o "apocalipse e os alertas já tinham entrado em vigor horas ou dias antes do sucedido, mas, como é em São Miguel eles lá que se desenrasquem


----------



## lserpa (27 Dez 2019 às 17:57)

Açor disse:


> Mais uma pérola!
> E no entanto não há aviso algum no Grupo Oriental. para agitação marítima...
> Disto ninguém fala (porque é ali no "Japão"), porque se fosse em outras já era o "apocalipse e os alertas já tinham entrado em vigor horas ou dias antes do sucedido, mas, como é em São Miguel eles lá que se desenrasquem



Isso é um problema da vossa comunicação social. 
Não vale a pena atacar os outros, pela falta de seguimento na própria casa. 
E não, não se trata do drama nem do terror, mas sim o que aconteceu! É minimamente patético dizer que os outros querem ser a sensação do momento... 

Vá, Abraço e bons seguimentos. 
Ao fim ao cabo estamos todos aqui porque gostamos de meteo. 

Segue aqui mais umas fotos sensacionalistas do drama, do terror bacoco. Etc etc... 

Isto é assim, hoje meu, amanhã teu... não fosse nós ilhéus no meio do atlântico. 

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2019 às 18:13)

Bem ... estou a ver que o tempo de final de década está animado mas as discussões aqui no fórum não estão menos animadas nem sempre pelos motivos mais felizes  

Somos todos açorianos, o desejável é que chova mas sem estragos de maior em qualquer ilha do nosso lindo arquipélago. 

Não vale a pena entrar em bairrismos até na meteorologia pois aqui quando há estragos ninguém ganha ... Somos todos iguais ... 

Cumprimentos fraternos a todos os açorianos a passarem situações difíceis e que não passem somente de sustos momentâneos ... 

Entretanto por aqui apesar do dia escuro e invernal a chuva deu tréguas com o avançar do dia e o vento também acalmou ...


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2019 às 21:13)

Tal como aconteceu no anterior evento, há que esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Intensidade dos ventos...

4:02 UTC






15:02 UTC






Ondulação, em pés...

12:23/4 UTC






Ontem por volta das 20:30 UTC, foi regista ondulação a rondar os 10 metros (33 pés) a sul das Flores.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2019 às 21:49)

Há para quase todos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2019 às 04:17)

Por aqui depois de ter acalmado durante o dia voltou a chuva e o vento por vezes forte ... 

É de facto um fim de ano cheio de animação no que ao tempo diz respeito ...


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia, 
Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, mais uma noite de chuva, bastante chuva, os terrenos estão saturados de água, esperemos que os modelos falhem na precipitação prevista para esta ilha para esta tarde de sábado, se acertarem penso que iremos ter uns problemazinhos...
Alguns modelos já reduziram a quantidade de precipitação, outros estão a colocar entre o canal terceira S.Miguel, esperemos que isto aconteça.


----------



## Hawk (28 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

Na Madeira, calor e mais calor. Máximas sucessivamente acima de 25°C até na Costa Norte. Nos próximos dias, pouco muda com máximas previstas até aos 26°C.

Temperatura da água do mar nos 21°C na costa funchalense. Ontem vi dezenas de locais e turistas a banhos...


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2019 às 12:55)

Aqui pela Horta já levo um acumulado de 15mm, mas até ver, nada comparado com a última madrugada.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (28 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

lserpa disse:


> Isso é um problema da vossa comunicação social.
> Não vale a pena atacar os outros, pela falta de seguimento na própria casa.
> E não, não se trata do drama nem do terror, mas sim o que aconteceu! É minimamente patético dizer que os outros querem ser a sensação do momento...
> 
> ...



A minha Comunicação Social é a mesma que a tua!
São Miguel ainda não é independente e que eu saiba ainda faz igualmente parte do mesmo arquipélago.
Quantos carros foram arrastados aí pelo Faial nessa enxurrada?
Eu quando publico fotos não estou a tentar "medir" tamanhos com ninguém. Estou apenas a relatar ocorrências registadas dignas de tudo menos de um alerta amarelo...
Lamento que entendas o contrário e que as tuas publicações sejam com o intuito da "concorrência".
Aliás, muito me espantou ter chovido em poucas horas 50mm na Horta e n ter havido alerta laranja.. Mais vale prevenir nestes casos... que remediar... e no entanto....!
Quanto ao resto, já te enviei mensagem privada em relação a este assunto !


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Hawk disse:


> Na Madeira, calor e mais calor. Máximas sucessivamente acima de 25°C até na Costa Norte. Nos próximos dias, pouco muda com máximas previstas até aos 26°C.
> 
> Temperatura da água do mar nos 21°C na costa funchalense. Ontem vi dezenas de locais e turistas a banhos...


Mas... é verão na Madeira???


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Açor disse:


> A minha Comunicação Social é a mesma que a tua!
> São Miguel ainda não é independente e que eu saiba ainda faz igualmente parte do mesmo arquipélago onde vives por mais que isso te custe...
> Quantos carros foram arrastados aí pelo Faial nessa enxurrada?
> Eu quando publico fotos não estou a tentar "medir" tamanhos com ninguém. Estou apenas a relatar ocorrências registadas dignas de tudo menos de um alerta amarelo...
> ...


Não estou a conseguir entender esta picardia...


----------



## Açor (28 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não estou a conseguir entender esta picardia...



Luís é mesmo melhor n entenderes...
Há coisas que só quem cá vive é que sabe o que a casa gasta...! 
Por mim, esta conversa está encerrada, tanto que optei por mensagem privada!
Um abraço!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 13:48)

Açor disse:


> Luís é mesmo melhor n entenderes...
> Há coisas que só quem cá vive é que sabe o que a casa gasta...!
> Por mim, esta conversa está encerrada, tanto que optei por mensagem privada!
> Um abraço!


Pois é melhor não... vocês vivem num dos sítios mais lindos do mundo! Eu só conheço o Pico e a Terceira, mas adorava conhecer o resto das ilhas!


----------



## Açor (28 Dez 2019 às 14:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é melhor não... vocês vivem num dos sítios mais lindos do mundo! Eu só conheço o Pico e a Terceira, mas adorava conhecer o resto das ilhas!



Só tenho pena  é dessas injustiças e daí as minhas fortes críticas...!
Eu só culpo o IPMA. Mais nada!
Alguns sabem lá o que é viver numa terra onde quase sempre os alertas são omitidos, tardios ou emitidos depois do temporal passar...!
Ontem foi mais um exemplo...! Só este ano já perdi a conta deles... mas se formos ao arquivo histórico até arrebenta com a lista...
Acho muito bem que os alertas sejam justos no Grupo Ocidental e Central, mas alguns se esquecem que nas outras ilhas também vivem pessoas, aliás só no Grupo Oriental (São Miguel e Santa Maria)  vivem aproximadamente cerca de 150.000 pessoas, ou seja mais da metade da população de todas as ilhas dos Açores e nem mesmo assim...
Enfim, n sabem o que é isto, por isso falam sem noção... exactamente porque os alertas pecam por excesso ou defeito em alguns grupos.


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2019 às 14:47)

A temperatura continua a baixar, e já sigo com 13,5°. A estação do Alto do Cabouco está com 7,8°c. 
Já deve estar a nevar no cimo do Pico.
A cota prevista para hoje deverá rondar os 1800m segundo o mountain Forecast. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (28 Dez 2019 às 15:25)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem ... estou a ver que o tempo de final de década está animado mas as discussões aqui no fórum não estão menos animadas nem sempre pelos motivos mais felizes
> 
> Somos todos açorianos, o desejável é que chova mas sem estragos de maior em qualquer ilha do nosso lindo arquipélago.
> 
> Não vale a pena entrar em bairrismos até na meteorologia pois aqui quando há estragos ninguém ganha ... ..



Pois é. Por isso mesmo só ganha a notícia sensacionalista...
Se somos todos iguais então que se emitam avisos igualmente IGUAIS para todos, e não só para uns! 
Ainda tocando na questão dos avisos, não se esqueçam que mais vale prevenir que remediar!
Mais vale os avisos/alertas serem públicos mesmo que sejam apenas falsos alarmes, e no entanto não é o que acontece!
Os últimos dias deixaram isso bem esclarecido em algumas ilhas...


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2019 às 17:05)

Entretanto por aqui continua o mau tempo e a chuva não muito forte mas persistente e contínua.

O vento parece ter acalmado com o nascer do dia mas a precipitação não para o que pode ser preocupante em algumas zonas não tanto por hoje mas graças à saturação dos solos que tem vindo a acumular muita água nos últimos dias.


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2019 às 19:37)

Faltando umas 3:30h para acabar o período, aparentemente todos os modelos globais de renome vão ficar mal na 'fotografia'.

Um radar dá mesmo jeito. As estimativas dos acumulados feitas por satélite (aqui e aqui, por exemplo) nem sempre são muito realistas.

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade alta. Ar seco impediu mais precipitação.


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Aqui pelo Faial o dia tem sido 100% chuva. Por vezes fraca, por vezes moderada. Acabo de ultrapassar os 20mm.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Orion disse:


> Faltando umas 3:30h para acabar o período, aparentemente todos os modelos globais de renome vão ficar mal na 'fotografia'.



... vendo pelas estações do IPMA.

Na RHA há acumulados significativos de forma generalizada no GC. À boleia da orografia, certamente.


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2019 às 20:23)

Orion disse:


> ... vendo pelas estações do IPMA.
> 
> Na RHA há acumulados significativos de forma generalizada no GC. À boleia da orografia, certamente.



Sim, sem dúvida.
A maioria da precipitação provém de estruturas estratificadas aos vários níveis. A orografia está a gerar nebulosidade baixa, o que normalmente envolve as ilhas, no “mato” a chuva é mais intensa, pois, as camadas superiores estão a actuar como seeding. Este fenómeno (típico capacete), esteve na origem do acumulados excessivos de anteontem aqui no Faial. 

Tenho estudado estes fenómenos há já algum tempo, graças à estação meteorológica do alto do Cabouco. Infelizmente, neste último evento a estação do cabouco não estava com o pluviómetro operacional. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (29 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

*Altas temperaturas colocam Costa Sul da Madeira sob aviso amarelo até segunda-feira*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu um aviso amarelo para a Costa Sul da Madeira devido à previsão de tempo quente que se fará sentir a partir do meio-dia de hoje, 29 de Dezembro, até às 21 horas de amanhã, dia 30.

O aviso do IPMA prevê valores elevados da temperatura máxima a partir dos 27ºC.

Esta manhã, por volta das 11 horas, a temperatura máxima verificada na Costa Norte, mais concretamente no Porto Moniz, era de 26,4ºC, enquanto que o Lido registava 26,7ºC.
In dnoticias.pt
-----‐

Não sei se é a 1a vez que temos avisos por tempo quente em Dezembro, mas na semana entre Natal e fim-de-ano é de certeza.


----------



## lserpa (29 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

Hawk disse:


> *Altas temperaturas colocam Costa Sul da Madeira sob aviso amarelo até segunda-feira*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu um aviso amarelo para a Costa Sul da Madeira devido à previsão de tempo quente que se fará sentir a partir do meio-dia de hoje, 29 de Dezembro, até às 21 horas de amanhã, dia 30.
> 
> ...


OMG!! Isso é normal estar assim tão quente nesta altura do ano? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (29 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

lserpa disse:


> OMG!! Isso é normal estar assim tão quente nesta altura do ano?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Correntes de leste/sudeste não são assim tão raras fora do Verão. Não costumam é ser tão marcadas nem demorar tanto tempo. Já estamos neste regime há alguns dias.

Uma série de estações acima dos 25°C por toda a ilha e humidade relativas muito baixas. Tenho a certeza que recordes para Dezembro foram batidos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

lserpa disse:


> OMG!! Isso é normal estar assim tão quente nesta altura do ano?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não, de todo. A máxima absoluta em dezembro na Madeira é de 25,6°C, registada em 2000. Estamos a falar de um evento em que a temperatura subirá até aos 26/27°C, possivelmente quebrando o recorde para o mês de dezembro. 

Este evento está a ser causado por uma língua de ar quente subtropical, puxada para norte devido ao rio atmosférico que tem ocorrido nos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (29 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

Tal como tinha avançado ontem, a neve na montanha do Pico acumulou por volta dos 1800m. 
Finalmente céu pouco nublado e sol  
Pena a minha objetiva estar com fungos... hoje daria umas belas fotos.












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Art-J (30 Dez 2019 às 13:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não, de todo. A máxima absoluta em dezembro na Madeira é de 25,6°C, registada em 2000. Estamos a falar de um evento em que a temperatura subirá até aos 26/27°C, possivelmente quebrando o recorde para o mês de dezembro.
> 
> Este evento está a ser causado por uma língua de ar quente subtropical, puxada para norte devido ao rio atmosférico que tem ocorrido nos Açores.



Pelo contrário, é bastante normal. Em 2018 por exemplo, durante o Inverno tivemos tempo de leste em Janeiro e em Dezembro. Em Dezembro do ano passado tivemos também 27ºC no Funchal (Observatório).

Há estações meteorológicas amadoras no Wunderground e mesmo duas do IPMA onde é raro o mês de inverno onde a temperatura não chegue aos 26-27ºC. E não são grandes anomalias, já que o normal seriam máximas de 21-22ºC.


----------



## Hawk (30 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

Art-J disse:


> Pelo contrário, é bastante normal. Em 2018 por exemplo, durante o Inverno tivemos tempo de leste em Janeiro e em Dezembro. Em Dezembro do ano passado tivemos também 27ºC no Funchal (Observatório).
> 
> Há estações meteorológicas amadoras no Wunderground e mesmo duas do IPMA onde é raro o mês de inverno onde a temperatura não chegue aos 26-27ºC. E não são grandes anomalias, já que o normal seriam máximas de 21-22ºC.



Mas não é normal, nem na extensão temporal do evento, nem na distribuição geográfica. Se bem me recordo (posso estar enganado) os 27°C do ano passado foram um evento único com origem em efeitos além da corrente de leste (como Fohen). Neste caso há várias estações da ilha, a norte e a sul, acima dos 26°C, noites tropicais em algumas estações, humidades relativas muito baixas até nas zonas altas, como se de um dia normal de Agosto/Setembro se tratasse.


----------



## Art-J (30 Dez 2019 às 13:37)

Hawk disse:


> Mas não é normal, nem na extensão temporal do evento, nem na distribuição geográfica. Se bem me recordo (posso estar enganado) os 27°C do ano passado foram um evento único com origem em efeitos além da corrente de leste (como Fohen). Neste caso há várias estações da ilha, a norte e a sul, acima dos 26°C, noites tropicais em algumas estações, humidades relativas muito baixas até nas zonas altas, como se de um dia normal de Agosto/Setembro se tratasse.



Não me referia tanto à questão temporal (realmente prolongado), mas sim às máximas absolutas.

No Dezembro passado tivemos várias estações a superar os 27ºC na semana de 4 a 10 de Dezembro, mas em qualquer uma das outras 3 semanas do mês tivemos também estações a chegar pelo menos aos 25ºC-26ºC (e noites tropicais). Daí que este tipo de temperaturas sejam normais, embora realmente não durante tantos dias seguidos.


----------

